# Morning bite



## swamp hunter (Oct 2, 2016)

Went out again this am. Hit the water at first light here in the 10 Thousand Islands. First little hint of Winter.Castnetted a bunch of Finger Mullet and I was good to go.
Gone at 6;30 back by 1 pm. That little Creek mouth is where I can always catch a few Reds. I walked up in ther last weekend at low tide and trimmed back the branches so I could cast it good.
I love this place..


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice catch.


----------



## mr otter (Oct 3, 2016)

Beautiful snook!


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 5, 2016)

Man I gotta move to Florida!!!


----------



## kingfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Love that !!


----------

